# Music...for Sex!



## myaskovsky2002

*This is not a serious thread*! But try to imagine the best music for making sex!

For me Tristan and Isolde could be great! It is long and wow! Bolero for many here...what else? Not Haendel nor Bach...please (if yes, explain!)

It's a challenge! Go!

Boring people and prude don't come, plz!

Thank you!

:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## Sid James

Your post reminds me a bit of how Borat talks! "I like sex..." 

I remember reading a review on amazon of a xenakis cd, music which the reviewer remembered having sex to when he was in college. Now that's wierd. Kind of distracting, to say the least...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Well...*

Nobody is forced to write here...It's just or fun...I noticed we have many boring places (I won't say which ones) where people are giving numbers all the time. At the same time this is music related...Some people prefer "New age" style with waves...the sea....birds, etc. Usually opera is not very appreciated...is like having spys...I said Tristan...no...I retract myself. No voices, no witness! Debussy's piano could be great...or "La mer" (the sea). It is calm music...Bolero it is too intense for me.

Martin, calm


----------



## science

I wouldn't want to be distracted, so something like Satie would be my choice.


----------



## science

Pierrot Lunaire?


----------



## Kopachris

Beethoven piano sonatas or Chopin nocuturnes. I've always felt that piano music was best for that sort of activity. It feels very romantic.


----------



## Weston

The best sex I ever remember having was to a piece called "Vrooom" by King Crimson (not to be confused with "Vrooom Vrooom" which is a completely different piece), a most incongruous event. Something primal within it ignited something primal within us. Or maybe the timing of the random play happened to be at just the right moment. 

I know that's not the answer anyone was looking for.


----------



## david johnson

whatever turns the babe on is the best for the moment.


----------



## Kieran

I don't like music during sex, it breaks my concentration, though sometimes during sex one of the women will wander off on her break and play some music. Annoys the hell outta the rest of them - and me too!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Brunnhilde's Immolation - not only does it have an appropriately explosive ending as the heroine leaps into the flames on her steed but its sheer volume would also serve to cover up the sound of the headboard smacking against the wall. Anyone who's in for the long haul and says 'the whole of Gotterdammerung' is a much fitter and braver person than me.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*the magic of the piano*



> Beethoven piano sonatas or Chopin nocuturnes. I've always felt that piano music was best for that sort of activity. It feels very romantic.


I agree plenty. I love piano, it is my instrument...

About Brhunhilda burning....wow! Are you Dracula? LOL

But you have the right...maybe giving some samples?






Debussy could be LOVE itself....I was speaking about making love...not about f... those are two different things.

smiling


----------



## Il Seraglio

The duet "Nuit d'ivresse" from Les Troyens.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*spies in my room!*

Can you imagine yourself making love with people singing? I don't.

Your duet is beautiful though.

smiling

Martin


----------



## Edward Elgar




----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Elgar, let me guess...*

You are 93 years old.
You are and were single all your life (and you wil be)
For you sex is BAD...

I cannot believe what you sent to us!!!!! I believe this is a joke sent by the Marquis of Sade.

LOL

Very sexy!

Martin


----------



## Edward Elgar

You ask for the best music to accompany sex, my suggestion is the compositions that go some way to recreate some of the sounds of sex, freaky though they may be! I thought this was not a serious thread?!


----------



## Yoshi

Webern's variations for piano.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Jan said:


> Webern's variations for piano.


yeah, something pretty Naturalistic 

Myaskovsky2002 _would_ make this kind of thread. 

I have no comment.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I'm sorry guys...*

A latin lover here....

Webern? some sounds copying sex? Is that a joke?

Good sex for ME:

means

Relaxing
Integrating music into your minds
Abandonement
Concentrating in your bodies and souls.

Making LOVE is more than just sex... When you make LOVE....you want to have/give pleasure...I think I could even think about neutral music...what does it mean? neutral like a Vivaldi concerto...background music...elevator music






Completely intrascendental music...concentrate in you bodies...you are caressing her softly all of her, a kind of massage, deeper and deeper...after is her turn to give you a massage...How nice! You are burning.

Listen to this and tell me. I think this could work!

WE stop there..if we don't want to be censored/banned. LOL

Martin


----------



## Yoshi

The more I read that post, the funnier it gets.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Nothing else!*



> The more I read that post, the funnier it gets


.

I'm glad to hear that, it was the real purpose!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Dear huilunsoittaja*

You don't have to participate here...I don't think you're experienced enough...
No offense.

Have fun!

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

myaskovsky2002 said:


> *This is not a serious thread*! But try to imagine the best music for making sex!
> 
> For me Tristan and Isolde could be great! It is long and wow! Bolero for many here...what else? Not Haendel nor Bach...please (if yes, explain!)
> 
> It's a challenge! Go!
> 
> Boring people and prude don't come, plz!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> Martin


Myaskovsky's _Pathetic Overture_ in C minor, Op.76 (1947).

HarpsichordConcerto, unaroused.


----------



## toucan

No need for a Christopher Rouse
to arouse her


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Le Sacre!!!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Related thread.

My earlier contribution.

(And at the time of this post, the most recent post _there_ was from the thread-starter _here_.)

Rx: ↓Levitra, ↑Ginko Biloba.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Le Sacre du Printemps, no question.

Or, if you're ironic, maybe a Bach cantata.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Virgin people not allowed*

I agree. Le sacre is wild...I don't feel like an animal, do you? Please define an American lover...is this a F... machine? What about slow motion...everything slowly, taking your time for everything
Do you know ther word FOREPLAY? Can you imagine this with le sacre du printemps? (The rite of spring) where a virgin is killed?

Martin...a Love artist


----------



## bassClef

End of Bach's Prelude for Cello Suite #1 is definitely depicting an orgasm:





Does feature some pleasures here also:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Dear Chi_townphilly*

I don't think Erotic works and music for making love are the same topic. THEY ARE NOT! In Erotic works you are a spectator, you observe or just listen to it. Here you are an actor, the music is your background for something very important, music becomes secondary...Is it the same for you ? Like listening to a singer and sing! Wow! It is so related!!!!

Martin


----------



## Fsharpmajor

_Poem of Ecstasy_, by Scriabin






His original title for it was _Orgiastic Poem_, but he got talked out of it--by his publisher, if I remember rightly.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I couldn't find better!*



> His original title for it was Orgiastic Poem, but he got talked out of it--by his publisher, if I remember rightly.


Scriabin knew about sex! This and his 3rd symphony...are awesome!

Thank you for the idea! This IS great!

Martin, a Scriabin fan...and a sex fan too....LOL


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Making love with Bach*

I imagine myself in a big bedroom with a painting by Renoir...a demoiselle comes out of the painting...(*). she's quite tubby (it's a Rubens' girl)... She's boring...She falls into the bed completely exhausted and doesn't move...I have to do everything...she's my victim. She doesn't speak...she just stays there...receiving me...

Bach is boring why making love with his music would be exciting?

Martin

(*) This story isn't mine, it's Théophile Gautier's: Le pavillon d'Armide....Nikolai Tcherepnin made ballet music for this. (I love Théophile Gautier)


----------



## ricardo_jvc6

well I take music seriously. I don't think its for fun. For me its fun sometimes... But what kind of subject is this....


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Everything is relative...*



> well I take music seriously. I don't think its for fun. For me its fun sometimes... But what kind of subject is this....


IF for you making love is something important and music is also important you are in a good thread...

If one of those is not at all important for you...maybe you yould like to go somewhere else.

Having fun doesn't mean this site is a JOKE! It is not! European women often say American lovers are not very good...They feel always like F...with them. For me it is an ART! That's what Tristan and Isolde is about!!!!!!!!

Two arts together!!!!!



Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## Romantic Geek




----------



## Guest

I once had sex to the last movement of Prokofiev's 3rd piano concerto...I don't think I was paying attention though, except during the insane coda.


----------



## Ravellian

This topic is hilarious :lol:
First myaskovsky says the thread isn't serious, then he insults everyone who doesn't have the same taste as him. Typical.

Anyway... classical music during sex... nah. This is where I break out my John Coltrane playlist.


----------



## Kopachris

Just remember, don't leave your library on shuffle!


----------



## Yoshi

Ravellian said:


> This topic is hilarious :lol:
> First myaskovsky says the thread isn't serious, then he insults everyone who doesn't have the same taste as him. Typical.


I know right? :lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Ravellian is hard with me...You don't have to have the same tastes than me...Just ask your wife or girlfriend about it...Many musics are cool....Romantig geek...You have chosen a perfect name for you...I'm sure you're a real Champion! Your music is awesome...I asked my wife and she likes this music for it...The Scriabin was perfect too...

It is not a serious thread...does it mean this is a joke? Not really. Here we discuss about our tastes...there is not a bad taste but *Bolero*, *the rite of spring*, the guy with "*play both craps at the same time*" I don't think are appropriate...Put "Nutcracker" with an Arnold Schartzeneger movie...Is there any doubt about the pertinence?

No, everything goes...we are just speaking and giving our opinions...

Your love supreme is better for dancing...in my opinion....It's hard to make it "back ground"...the title seems promising....

What about this?






or this?






Debussy is called by French people Dieubussy (Dieu means God)...It is maybe the best French composer...and for me the best for sex ever...But you are not me...but just close your eyes....
what images come to you?...Try the same with the Rite of spring or Bolero...PLEASE I'm not trying to say your taste is bad, very probably mine is worse.

Best wishes.

Martin


----------



## starry

Music doesn't have to have any specific function whether it's for sex, morning coffee or whatever. For most people it's simply enjoyable for its own sake.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Really Starry?*



> Music doesn't have to have any specific function whether it's for sex, morning coffee or whatever. For most people it's simply enjoyable for its own sake.


Then your mood is not important?

Let's say a good friend pass away and you put Ravel's Bolero...wonderful choice!

A friend get married and you put Chopin's Funeral march...These are extremes...But music is like food...some things can be together others not...

Of course it is MY OPINION....










Just try to make love with this music.

Martin, a sexologist in his other life...


----------



## Yoshi

myaskovsky2002 said:


> A friend get married and you put Chopin's Funeral march...


That would actually be amazing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Debussy is called by French people Dieubussy (Dieu means God)...It is maybe the best French composer...and for me the best for sex ever...But you are not me...but just close your eyes....
> what images come to you?...


Ayyyyyy Flute. I played that opening solo for my most important audition last weekend. I couldn't do it in one breath, but the judges were amazed all the same.

I don't relate this piece (2nd mvmt. of Piano Concerto) to sex, but to some very darkly romantic occasion, like seduction. You know... KOF KOF


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Let me guess Jan...*



> That would actually be amazing.


I was impressed by your Scriabin ...But I don't think you would appreciate a Funeral march the day of your wedding...will you?

On March the 4th I'll turn 34 years of marriage...and let me tall you my wife an I are quite well together...even sexually...we keep our imagination and we like changes...I cook better than she does and she's better in accounting than me...WE both like to read but different things, we don't like the same music... The same movies, yes...and she told me when she knew I created this thread that the subject was nice and original but she doesn't like classical music to make love, she prefers songs you can dance and eventually you end by having sex....(sic). It seems nice too, I have to say!

We talk a lot and I don't have to hide important stuff....from her.

I am not insulting anybody...please! I am as stupid as anybody else! I am not better...I want just to have fun, to have your ideas and sometimes to "use" them, why not. Scriabin...is my obssession...he was considered as a sex-obssed guy...some says he was gay, he wasn't gay...he just cheated on his wife....unshamedly.

I also like indian music for sex...They created the Kama Sutra! They were experts.






WE could "learn" something very funny...from this video...(a bit like my thread...50% serious).






*Sexual pleasure leads you to a higher spiritual plane as they say in this video...*

This is the key of THIS thread...Sex is not just an animal activity...

Martin, a human been


----------



## Yoshi

You were impressed by my what?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

> You were impressed by my what?


I think it is you who spoke about Scriabin...weren't you? It demonstrate a sensitivity I like. Scriabin is part of my Clark Kent.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

it demonstrated a .....

Martin


----------



## Yoshi

I don't think it was me.

It demonstrated a Martin?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Mistake*

I'm sorry Jan, it was FSharpmajor who posted Scriabin. You spoke about Webern, a weird choice for making love in my opinion...

I'm not forcing people to stay here. I think I have many bad ideas...WE are very different people from Argentina, Europe and USA....like another planet.

Martin


----------



## Fuga42

I think the best music is "the ride of the Valkyries"...but it need to be fast...this piece is a litle bit short. ;-)


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Wagner's...*






Showing this to everybody...

brrrrrrrr....how many spies in your bedroom? Unless you are Musslim and want to have 4 wives at the same time....LOL

Martin


----------



## Couchie

Clearly _The Rite of Spring_. Ideally, it would be savagely violent intercourse, and in the end both partners would die of exhaustion.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*Very interesting!*

LOL



> Clearly The Rite of Spring. Ideally, it would be savagely violent intercourse, and in the end both partners would die of exhaustion.


Our perspective can be very different, I guess. Maybe at the end of the Rite...you should kill her, then forsee that the police will come, etc, etc.....LOL. At least choose a virgin, it is required for the ceremony! How can you kill her? You can tell us that if you please.

IMAGINATION IS WELCOME HERE!

Martin


----------



## Fuga42

For those who don't have very much time, just 5 minuts, i think the best is "4:33" of J. Cage, but...." be carefull" with the noises or sounds of the environment, that could to interfere with the interpretation of the artist and..... be carefull with the time....just 4:33...no more....ok?


----------



## Yoshi

Fuga42 said:


> For those who don't have very much time, just 5 minuts, i think the best is "4:33" of J. Cage, but...." be carefull" with the noises or sounds of the environment, that could to interfere with the interpretation of the artist and..... be carefull with the time....just 4:33...no more....ok?


Nice choice. 4 minutes and 33 seconds is quite fast... in case something goes wrong and you have not enough time, just set that music to repeat. :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I'm sorry*



> Nice choice. 4 minutes and 33 seconds is quite fast... in case something goes wrong and you have not enough time, just set that music to repeat.


Go rather to how to make a cartoon...not to make love...LOL

Martin, laughing


----------



## KaerbEmEvig




----------



## teccomin

RIDE of the Valkyries


----------



## demiangel

The funny thing about this whole thread is that most human creativity is in some way shaped by sexuality. I can hear sex in almost anything. For religious people though, lust is sublimated by the "element" (really just the psychological presence) of fire, so that the lust finds an appropriate "non-sexual" expression.


----------



## toucan

teccomin said:


> RIDE of the Valkyries


_RIDING_ the Valkyries...:devil:


----------



## Igneous01

Bach Harpsichord concerto bmv 974 adagio played on classical guitar


----------



## science

You know, this topic needed to be bumped. Nine years is too long.


----------



## flamencosketches

Brahms. Symphony No.4, Piano Concerto No.1, Alto Rhapsody, etc. etc...


----------



## Triplets

As I get older, Chopin’s Minute Waltz seems to be appropriate...


----------



## Enthusiast

Not Shostakovich and certainly not his 10th symphony.


----------



## Triplets

Enthusiast said:


> Not Shostakovich and certainly not his 10th symphony.


There is a certain scene from Lady Macbeth...


----------



## Fabulin




----------



## larold

I once played the Vaughan Williams 4th symphony after my girlfriend and I finished business during college. She asked what it was supposed to do for her. "Is it supposed to give me an orgasm?"

I'd say the music wasn't successful in that regard.


----------



## Rogerx

Triplets said:


> As I get older, Chopin's Minute Waltz seems to be appropriate...


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Triplets said:


> As I get older, Chopin's Minute Waltz seems to be appropriate...


Yeah - I can still manage it twice as well...


----------



## Strange Magic

The music that most suggests "things to come", for me, is the Daybreak Music from _Daphnis et Chloé_. But music during lovemaking is superfluous, though the sound of wind through the trees on a warm June night would not be amiss.


----------



## Merl

4'33". Once I even lasted to the end. Well I think it was the end.


----------



## jegreenwood

Gotta say it - Ben Webster and some Miles.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Short ride in a Fast Machine :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast

Feldman's _For Philip Guston_ - reptilian sex - or maybe (when we are feeling energetic) Sorabji's _100 Transcendental Etudes_. One day I should try Wagner's Ring.


----------

